# They're Here!!! And They're Gorgeous!!!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I got my bettas from Aquabid yesterday!! I let them settle in a bit before taking pictures! They are all so tiny! Much younger then I expected, so no breeding them for a couple months. I even got a freebie male!!

The 2 males and one female are from a Giant HMPK x Veiltail line (I believe) and the line is producing some really really neat marbling! So I hope to work with that line later in the summer when they've grown a bit.

This is Troy 

















This is Sparta (my surprise freebie)

















This is Helena









And these 2 girls are from an orange x red marble HM line. I call them the twins! 

Foxy 









Roxie


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

they're soo pretty love them!


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Very Nice! Could I ask you to "fill us in" on how your experience with Aquabid went? Were your fish shipped from Asia or were they here already? Been looking at some of the fish advertised and have been MORE than tempted!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I have purchased many fish from Aquabid, it's really not difficult but if you're buying from an overseas breeder it can get expensive. These guys were from a breeder in Florida, and cost be $35 total including shipping. I can tell you what seller if you'd like.

If you buy a $15 fish from Thailand, you also need to pay $5 (per fish) to ship to the USA plus shipping from the transhipper to you. So thats roughly $35 just for that one fish. So it really depends on what your price range is, and what bettas you're looking for!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

They're so pretty! I really love betta_affinity, she always has beautiful healthy fish and I loved working with her.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are all so pretty


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow they're really small,but very very pretty.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

they are so pretty. I love sparta, that will be the fish I crush with online O.O bahaha 
they all are gorgeous.
the first guy has beautiful finneage i think that is how i spell it


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Your fishies are gorgeous =) I hear a lot about Aquabid but I'm assuming this is just a US website so it will cost more for the fish to come to the UK than it would for me to go pick it up lol.


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm jealous. I can't wait until I can afford to pay for fish from AquaBid.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're beautiful and so little! Too cute.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They are all gorgeous!!!

I'd kill for a female like sparta. LOL


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all beautiful and so tinyyy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very pretty fishies. Congrats.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They are soooo cute! Congrats!


----------

